# Help me BOV my Jeep



## saintsfanbrian

Okay - so I know that an EMP will kill my 2005 Jeep Wrangler but I don't have a lot of time/money to go researching, purchasing, restoring etc an older vehicle for the stated purpose.

I need to know other than trailer hitch in front and rear and a winch what the best options are for setting it up to get out of Dodge should the situation arise where it is needed.

It is my daily driver though I only go about 6 miles a day and that is only when I go home for lunch.


----------



## NaeKid

I have an '06 LJ. I am not expecting to BOV it beyond armor / lockers / winch / etc. 

My '88 YJ on the other hand has been engine-swapped with mostly "EMP-proof" engine where I might need to replace the alternator, starter, distributer on the Chevy 350ci V8. No computer to run the TH350 transmission and no other electronics on it beyond the stereo and CB-radio.

It might be simpler / easier to create a specialized BOV than to try to turn your DailyDriver into a BOV.


----------



## nj_m715

Man. that's hard to answer. Everyone is in a different boat. Where you live, what you want to carry, how far do you need to go. The answers are different for everyone.
A jeep is on the small side so you will be limited what you can carry. A small trailer could be a great help. You can build one from the back 1/2 of a small pick up like a s-10 or ranger. You jeep should handle it easily. A p/u trailer will have better ground clearence than a utility trailer. If you plan it right you can build it to use the same tires as for jeep so a spare will fit the jeep and the trailer. A p/u trailer will have a fuel tank under it and a cheap electric fuel or hand pump could refill your jeep from your trailer. You have room under it to add water or air tanks for a compressor. You can find a cheap/free cap or topper for the trailer and have it enclosed and lockable. You can add solar to the roof or a small genset to the tounge. Hell, the skys the limit. You need to figure out what you expect from your BOV and just make it better one step at a time. The trailer can be stocked and sit there ready to hitch up and run. If you pack your jeep you will not have room left to go buy groceries. 

I just posted a thread about my BOV. It's a run of the mill old p/u, but I have a slide in camper and numerous homemade mods. I'm working to stock the camper with everything I would need to load it and run. I also have a s-10 trailer that is in poor shape, but I want to set it up as I just described. When I do it I'll take some pics and add it to my blog. 

Give us more ideas what you expect from the jeep and I'm sure you'll get go advise. 

I used to follow jeeps and I could rattle of interchangable parts right off the top of my head, but that was yrs ago. I think Nakid is heavy into jeeps and he may have more info. You can find a jeep forum or go on pirate 4x4 to ask questions. Becarefull how you word it if you go to pirate. I wouldn't tell them you want to be ready for the world to end, just ask what you would need to run your truck with a carb and w/o the computer. I haven't been there in a couple years but they can be a rough bunch, they flame new guys with silly questions just for fun. 
I think you might be able to get an older intake, carb and distributer for your jeep. You don't need to install it now and you probably won't pass inspection if you did. But get the parts and keep them on hand. Then you can have your jeep back on the road in a few hours after the emp or solar flare or whatever.

That's funny Naekid, I was just talking about you and we posted at the same time. I didn't even think about the trans. Any chance it can limp around w/o the computer operating?


----------



## saintsfanbrian

The down and dirty is in a natural disaster where roads might not be passable/bridges collapsed I need to be able to drive out of the city using surface streets and going over small creeks etc.

I have never been big into off roading but want the ability to do some things just in case.

In an EMP scenario I am sure we will be walking or floating out but hopefully will be out long before that happens.

Another alternate in an EMP situation would be the four legged transportation.

I know the Jeep is a bit small but I mainly need to be able to get to my kids should they be at school.


----------



## nj_m715

So, it seems to me that you want to increase the off road ability of your jeep. I've built a few jeeps from mild to wild so I can offer my opinion. I would suggest a mild build since it looks you plan on loosing it not keeping it in an emp situation. 

I think the first thing to do is add winch. Harbor freight has then cheap when they're on sale. You might get away with a 6,000lb, but a 8,000lb would be a bit better. Than add a posi or lockrites to your axles. A mild lift with 31 or 33 in tires and a snorkel for water crossings. Don't forget to snorkel the engine,trans,t-case and axles too. You can find plenty of details on pirate from store bought to homemade mods. Do some reading about lincoln lockers, lockrites and posi's before you decide which way to go. I assume you want to keep it as streetable as you can since it's your daily driver.

If I were planning to build up a vehicle I would plan to keep my hands on it as long as I could. If I were you I'd look into having the parts needed to get it moving after and emp. I don't think you will be out long before an emp happens. I don't the weather man will forcast one like they can call for a hurricane. The only warning you may have is when the lights go off and your jeep rolls to a stop.


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Thanks for the tips on the winches etc.

As for keeping it - I am SLOOOWWWLLY becoming a car guy/wrencher. I am also slowly prepping. The wife is putting away food and I am helping the family prepare the land. I am hoping to be much more self reliant but money/time are a factor as we all know.

Will have to check out Pirate 4 X 4. No worries about mentioning the End of the World and I know search is your friend.

Thanks for the info so far. Keep it coming.

And unless someone wants to trade for an old Wagoneer......


----------



## NaeKid

nj_m715 said:


> That's funny Naekid, I was just talking about you and we posted at the same time. I didn't even think about the trans. Any chance it can limp around w/o the computer operating?


My '88 has a TH350 transmission that was built in '77. It will "always" run as long as I keep my ATF topped up. My breather-tubes for the axles, transmission, transfercase are all located at the very top of my firewall. I don't have a snorkle on that Jeep, but, the bottom of the air-intake is about 44" off of the ground, so I have only blown out 6 engines by ingesting water / mud into them.



saintsfanbrian said:


> The down and dirty is in a natural disaster where roads might not be passable/bridges collapsed I need to be able to drive out of the city using surface streets and going over small creeks etc.
> 
> I have never been big into off roading but want the ability to do some things just in case.
> 
> In an EMP scenario I am sure we will be walking or floating out but hopefully will be out long before that happens.
> 
> Another alternate in an EMP situation would be the four legged transportation.
> 
> I know the Jeep is a bit small but I mainly need to be able to get to my kids should they be at school.


If your Jeep is "stock" height, you will be able to safely cross water 2' (24") deep and if you are very careful, you could be safe right to the bottom of your headlights. If you want to learn more about your Jeep and what kinds of mods would be good, come over to JeepForum.com (the parent of PreparedSociety) and learn a little bit there.

You may wish to do a similar build to my '06 LJ (TJ-Unlimited) with its 2" lift ($200), 32" tires (big-coin), front Aussie Locker ($239), 8,000lb Warn winch (found used) on custom front bumper (that I designed and built at work). I added interior storage in the form of saddle-bags for tree-saver (wide strap that will not damage a tree), gloves, food, water, juices, candy, dry-clothing (winter / summer), first-aid, blankets, electrical repair stuff (fuses, wires, wire-crimpers) and some tools / spare-parts. My Jeep came with the 1/2-ton rear axle and factory posi in the rear axle as well.

I am planning to purchase a gun-safe that mounts under the driver's seat (made by Tuffy) when it becomes available for the TJ-line (currently available for the JK-line) and I will be putting in some underhood storage for spare parts / fluids.


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Thanks NaeKid. I forgot about that forum. I think I was once a member over there. Will definitely have to check it out again.

I hadn't seen the security box by Tuffy. I sued to have their center console and it worked great. Someone tried to break into it one night and ended up giving up. They had time to drink a beer while they did it.


----------



## NaeKid

saintsfanbrian said:


> Thanks NaeKid. I forgot about that forum. I think I was once a member over there. Will definitely have to check it out again.
> 
> I hadn't seen the security box by Tuffy. I sued to have their center console and it worked great. Someone tried to break into it one night and ended up giving up. They had time to drink a beer while they did it.


From what I heard, it was only available for the JK (so far) but, because of the huge amount of requests for the gun-safe that fits under the driver's seat, they are planning on designing one for the TJ and YJ as well. Our neighbors who drive on the wrong side of the road (pokin' fun at the Aussies) are requesting one for their driver-side as well - meaning that we might be able to put left and right side underseat storage soon.

Just keep watchin' the Tuffy site - it should show up! :2thumb:


----------



## 64Jeeper

My BOV Jeep is ready to go. Of course, I drive it everyday to work and back.


----------



## HozayBuck

Well.. I didn't buy a Jeep... but I did get a cherry one owner ( lil old lady in Phnx AZ) 94 Bronco with 45 K on it.. now I have a problem because it's so damn clean I hate to change it... the 302 don't have a lot of power but it's plenty for me!! and I am used to the Cummins!

Guy down the road has a 86 Bronco for sale, black with a lot of shiny factory bling on it, has it for 1800 or best offer... I haven't checked it out but might do so...

Would an 86 have much in the way of puter chips etc?...


----------



## nj_m715

I'm pretty sure '86 was the last year for carbs on chevy trucks, but you still have a hei distributer to worry about.
Sorry, I just realized you're asking about a Ford. Maybe I need to stop posting after 0200.


----------



## HozayBuck

Hell I don't know one thing about this crap, if I turn the key and it fails to start I call my Mech...


----------



## NaeKid

HozayBuck said:


> Hell I don't know one thing about this crap, if I turn the key and it fails to start I call my Mech...


.. and I normally pop the hood :ignore:

For information about your truck, I turned to the Wiki (Ford Bronco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) and read up on it. Looks like you have almost the last year of the Bronco (last one being 1996) running an early design of fuel-injection on the 302. The engine is roller-rocker ready and will easily be modified for greater power. It runs with IFS which gives a smoother ride, but, there are more moving parts on the axle assembly that will need regular maintenance.

Sounds like you have a decent rig - and - if you want help setting it up as an "extreme BOV" let me know, eh?


----------



## Woody

saintsfanbrian said:


> Okay - so I know that an EMP will kill my 2005 Jeep Wrangler but I don't have a lot of time/money to go researching, purchasing, restoring etc an older vehicle for the stated purpose.
> 
> I need to know other than trailer hitch in front and rear and a winch what the best options are for setting it up to get out of Dodge should the situation arise where it is needed.
> 
> It is my daily driver though I only go about 6 miles a day and that is only when I go home for lunch.


Strip it clean and start from scratch to make what you need.

I took a '94 XJ, gutted the interior and put back the driver's seat and center console. It's just me and the dog most of the time so why have space taken up by extra seats. You'd be surprised at the amount of useable room inside any vehicle once you take the comforts out. Then look at the interior from a 'what do I really need?" perspective. Well, mostly you need storage! I scribed 2x10's to level the floor with the back cargo area and fitted them with ¾" ply on hinges. I did put a passenger seat in, on hinges to fold flat and chain to keep it in a seat position. One $15 chaise lounge cushion and it is good to go (cushion is also used as a sleeping mattress). Mercedes Benz comfortable it isn't but it does the job.

I call it UNIT 1 and use it for surf fishing. 21 space overhead inside rod storage, built in tackle station in the back, battery lights inside, galley area&#8230; When I take the key out of the ignition, nothing electric works, so no chance of accidently draining the battery. We've lived in it for long weekends and haven't wanted for much that I didn't have. Outside there is 2" PVC bolted all over the back, wooden pallet bolted to the roof, front bumper with D-rings and 2" receiver&#8230; You get the picture. It looks mighty ******* but does everything I require of it. And I did use it as a daily driver (60 miles round trip commute) while all this was going on.

Point is, take what you have and think about what you need it to be. Then go from there and make it into whatever you want.


----------



## TimB

Too bad you're not more mechanically inclined, HB.  It would be very easy to get the parts necessary for a change-over from EFI and have on hand if and when an event happened. 

Tim


----------



## Tirediron

Hozaybuck, you should consider getting the parts to non EFI your bronco and if nessicary find some one to install the post SHTF:scratch


----------



## HozayBuck

What would I gain ....or lose by changing it over right now? waiting for something to happen then being forced to change seems like lost time and "IF" tshtf I'd be screwed trying to change it as the world folds up...

My problem is that I want my BOV to be my full time wheels because I travel around so much chances are I won't be wherever I parked the BOV when I need it...

So...whatever I use for a BOV needs to be easy on the highway and able to go good off the pavement, I have no intention or desire to head off into the wilderness breaking trail as I go.. I like mobility and room to run if fighting ain't in my favor at the moment.. and lets face it the chances of an emp or a nuke war are pretty dim... but other things can happen for sure..

I really need to get the "Horse" up in the Mtns to see just what it will do as is , it does have a lot of ground clearance as is and some pretty aggressive tires... 

I really miss my old 71 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4... under the hood was a motor a battery and a radiator ... not a chip in sight, but it was worth losing the truck to get rid of her!!


----------



## jontwork

I think that if you are REALLY concerned about getting out of town, that you should look into getting a small military vehicle that is diesel powered and has a Coffman Engine Starter on it. No electrics to worry about. Coffman for when it HAS to start.
Regards,


----------



## HozayBuck

jontwork said:


> I think that if you are REALLY concerned about getting out of town, that you should look into getting a small military vehicle that is diesel powered and has a Coffman Engine Starter on it. No electrics to worry about. Coffman for when it HAS to start.
> Regards,


Ah!! another word to google!! you gearheads talk funny! thanks!!


----------



## nj_m715

HozayBuck said:


> What would I gain ....or lose by changing it over right now? waiting for something to happen then being forced to change seems like lost time and "IF" tshtf I'd be screwed trying to change it as the world folds up...
> !


You will lose the some power and mileage because the computer can make adjustments on the fly while you are driving to maximize the potential from your motor.

You also will have a problem with inspection (if your does inspections)

But if you're not worried about passing inspection, then it's not a bad idea. Get a haines book, read some ford forums and find out what parts you need and what year motors to get them from. Do you have a friend who is a shade tree mechanic? Drag him to the junk yard and when you guys remove the old parts you will learn (almost) enough to install them on your vehicle.

If you decide to keep your efi, you can still do the above suggestion and just store the parts for that rainy day.

If you know nothing about your truck you can get a book and a couple tools. Start getting your hands dirty by doing easy things like changing oil, brakes or spark plugs. You may find it easier than you think, you'll build your skill set and the tools will pay for themselves in just one or two little jobs. Don't be afraid to start small and cheap. $30 will get you some "decent" wrenches and screwdrivers at harbor freight, but skip their ratchets. Get craftsman instead. You can alway upgrade to better tools if you stick with it.

IMO anyone driving an older vehicle should be able to do some simple tasks like change a belt or track down a bad fuse. Or they should be prepared to pay through the nose for a tow and repair bill. Having a small tool box in the truck and having some very basic knowledge can save you an expensive tow.


----------



## Tirediron

I don't know if Fords early EFI worked as inefficiently as chevy's but early Efi on a GM ment poorer fuel milage .
It might be just as easy on an older vehicles to get 2 or three sets of used electronics parts from a wrecking yard (test them of course before putting them away ) Anybody can learn to change out parts (look at all the modern "technicians" ) A full set of good used parts would prolly not cost that much. Find a knowledgable ford mech and find out about interchange between models :scratch


----------



## nj_m715

I think a Ford forum or local gearhead might be better than a good Ford Tech. I grew up fooling with jeeps and chevys. I know you can put a post '86 (fuel inj.) manifold on a pre'86 (carb) motor. There were two bolt holes,one on each side, that needed to be "hogged out". Otherwise it would bolt right on. I doubt most factory techs, cross reference books or computers would know little tid-bits like that. Jeep guys liked to upgrade to fuel injection because the motors ran better on extreme angles. Prepers want to go the other way and switch to carbs. I never messed around around much with ford, but I'm sure something has to fit, or fit with minor mods.


----------



## kbamvakais

*jeep advice*

If you don't plan on haveing to use it to go very far or living out of it for a long period of time just keep it simple, small lift kit, some hd tires and make sure u have same size spares, carry extra wear out parts hoses belts u joints ect... a small axe, shovel. High lift jack and extra fuel. How ever if your like ma and live in a heavly populated area and need to travel great distances more than 30 miles save your pennies and buy an old 4x4 vehicle a decent one can be had from craigslist for under 2000 bucks and the older the better as they have less electronics, are tougher. And parts are easy to find and insanly interchangeable. Not to menchen you general need just basic tool to fix. And make this a deticated bov or at least have a trail rig that wont matter if it breaks as its not ur daily.


----------



## NaeKid

On the topic of BOVing a Jeep - you might want to consider a stinger. If it is placed correctly, you can use it to climb obsticles, keep you from falling heels-over-head, use it to "move" vehicles that are blocking your path and many other options.

I just finished putting a simple stinger onto Wildmist's Jeep (factory bumper) with the idea that it will keep the tow-tabs safe from bending when coming too close to brick-walls and other objects of sufficient stopping power ...


----------



## NaeKid

And finished polishing down the grill, coating with galv-spray, black-paint and then painting the front grill with bed-liner to keep the rusting factor down (at least a little).


----------



## bunkerbob

Nice job!!!


----------



## saintsfanbrian

That looks good. I may have to do that. Where did I put my welder?

Wait I don't have one.


----------



## NaeKid

I have _all_ the tools ... come and visit sometime and we can play with your Jeep too :beercheer:

If the weather clears up enough, I'll be able to put the tube winch-guard that I formed-up on my LJ's front bumper. Then I need to get designing a frame-mounted roof-rack for it as well ...


----------



## saintsfanbrian

Would love to but that is a bit of a journey and I don't see me making it anytime.

Personally I think of it as a good excuse to buy more 

Did you use a pipe bender or just heat the metal up enough to put a curve in it?


----------



## NaeKid

saintsfanbrian said:


> Would love to but that is a bit of a journey and I don't see me making it anytime.
> 
> Personally I think of it as a good excuse to buy more
> 
> Did you use a pipe bender or just heat the metal up enough to put a curve in it?


I have a bender at home to do pipe and I will be getting a tubing bender as well to form DOM so that I can build an extensive cage. At work I have plate-cutting tools (CNC plasma, CNC burn and CNC laser) and plate forming tools (CNC breaks, manual controlled breaks) as well as shears and iron-workers ...

If someone can imagine something out of steel, either I have the tools to do it at home or I can do it at work - or - I have friends in the metal industry that can do it. Foundry, forge, machine, lathing, etc ...


----------

